# Programador puerto serial para JDM - TE20



## WillyP (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola, para todos los que utilizan programadores por puerto serial del tipo JDM y TE20 les comento que pueden descargar un software que he desarrollado para la línea de microcontroladores pic 12F, 16F, 18F. Lo he probado en varias PC sin inconveniente bajo Windows 98se/Xp/Vista32 pero, como todos saben, la programación no es una ciencia exacta. Si lo utilizan y encuentran algún bug, por favor avísenme para corregirlo, como así también cualquier sugerencia o consulta.
Pueden descargar el software libre y el circuito para armarlo desde: 

http://www.sitionica.com.ar/ 

Saludos.-


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2008)

Funciona bien, al menos con el 16F84A y el 16F876


----------



## WillyP (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola Meta, si no es problema pasame la velocidad de la PC, microprocesador y sistema operativo donde lo probaste, es para estadistica. Gracias. 

Saludos Willy.-


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2008)

Windows XP Pro 32Bits, Pentium IV 2.8 GHz, 512Megas de RAM.

También probado con el Pentium III 933 MHZ, 896 RAM y Win XP


----------



## eserock (Mar 18, 2008)

hola lo probe con 12f675, con 16f627a, 628a y 648a, adenas del 16f688 y no hubo problema

pentium 4 a 2.4 ghz  con windows xp sp2

si  necesitas mas infromacion del ordenador  con gusto te la proporciono


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2008)

Me olvidé que lo he probado con win XP pro *SP2* también.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 18, 2008)

La velocidad y características de la PC, nada tienen que ver con el programador JDM. La velocidad de operación estará limitada por el puerto serial.
Con los utilities DOS, capaz que funcione hasta con una XT.


----------



## WillyP (Mar 18, 2008)

Lo que comentas es totalmente cierto, los programadores JDM y TE20 (que son muy similares entre si), nada tienen que ver con la velocidad y características de la PC,  este tipo de programadores solamente acondicionan  y sirven de interfaz entre el software de programación y el microcontrolador. Para aclarar mas las cosas, el JDM y TE20 ni siquiera reciben el protocolo RS232 sino una emulación del protocolo ICSP por medio de las señales de control del puerto serie. Mas aún, la velocidad no está impuesta en baudios ya que no se utiliza para nada una trama de bits.
El tema no es en sí el hardware (programador), sino el software para la programación de los Pics. Aquí sí tiene que ver el tipo de PC,  microprocesador y sistema operativo ya que el software tiene que ser estable tanto a 200 Mhz como  a 3 Ghz. Con este tipo de programadores JDM y TE20, que son muy simples y de muy bajo costo, es el software el encargado de realizar todos los algoritmos de programación y manejar los tiempos necesarios para cada tipo de Pic, por esta razón la velocidad del procesador y el tipo de sistema operativo es de total relevancia. 

Aclarado el tema y no es para polémica, ya que mi intención es que utilicen el software, lo prueben y  si encuentran algún bug en cualquier función del programa, me avisen para corregirlo.

Saludos.-


----------



## WillyP (Mar 18, 2008)

Gracias por los datos eserock, son suficientes.-


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2008)

¿Con qué compilador está hecho el Software?


----------



## mcrven (Mar 18, 2008)

Bien, eso lo tengo claro. Ahora, fíjate que te sugieren uses WinPic800 o ICProg. Ambos funcionan bien, el primero es prácticamente transparente a setups y selecciones. El segundo, un poco más engorroso pues, se debe ajustar algo y, alguno de los muchachos ha tenido dificultades con eso.

Entiendo la necesidad que tienes de recibir feedback para saber si todo quedó OK. Así que procederé a bajar el soft que propones, probarlo y hacerte llegar mis observaciones junto con los datos de la máquina que se va a utilizar.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Mushito (Mar 18, 2008)

una pregunta:
¿funciona tambien con otro esquema como el del TE20se? sin led con zener de 8.2V?


----------



## WillyP (Mar 18, 2008)

Tendría que funcionar ya que las conexiones con el puerto serial son las mismas.

 Conector DB9:

pin 3 -> TX           -> VPP
pin 4 -> DTR        ->  Data out
pin 5 -> Común  
pin 7 <- CTS        <-  Data in
pin 8 -> RTS        ->  Ck


----------



## victor_castuera (Mar 19, 2008)

ola a todos solo era para preguntarte por una cosita

quiero hacerme el programador pero no tengo los bc547 
me valen los 2n2222 o los bc547b o los bc547c?

es que como cambian la ganacias no se si me funcionara


----------



## WillyP (Mar 19, 2008)

Cualquier transistor NPN de usos generales te sirve, puede ser BC547, BC548, BC549, BC550 etc. Lo mismo para la letra de terminaciòn a b c .


----------



## Rapic (Mar 19, 2008)

Hola a todos soy nuevo y quiero hacer un comentario porque lo merece, descargé el software del amigo willyp y una maravilla. programe un 18f2550  un 18f4550 y 18f252 sin problemas, ademas de 12f629, 16f88. 
Muchisimo mas rapido que con el ic-prog que utilizaba a veces (y no tenia al 18f2550).

Muy bueno lo suyo!


----------



## Mushito (Abr 4, 2008)

Dibuje el PCB en Express PCB y lo monte, y a la hora de hacer la prueba el led de Vpp no encendia, le cambie de polaridad y encendio.
Me parece que el esquematico esta mal.
¿que opinan ustedes?


----------



## milroc (Abr 12, 2008)

Hola ,Probado con un pentiun 4  de 2mhz windows XP sp2 tardo 16,8 segundos
en programar un 16f84a   

Luis de Quilmes


----------



## chapin (Jul 15, 2008)

alguien puede subir el sofware o bien habilitar el vinculo para ver la pagina pues no se encuentra el servidor, gracias


----------



## carlosunp (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola...bueno el programador suena prometedor!...pero mi inquietud pasa por lo siguiente....el pin 5 (gnd) del puerto serie es = al que se utiliza en la salida ICSP "masa" ?....osea la tierra del puerto va conectada con las tierras de los componentes y de la salida ICSP ?........Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Meta (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola:

Han actualizado la web http://www.sitionica.com.ar/gpic-usb-programador-download.htm y encima hasta las fotos tienen muy buen enfoque.







Buen trabajo amigo.

*EDIT:*
*¿Tienes intención de que algún día incluir el JDM y USB en el mismo programa?*
Tengo intención con tu permiso claro, a hacer un manual cargado con todo detalle al igual que he hecho con otros como el IC-Prog y WinPic800. El tuyo se lo merece.


----------



## WillyP (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola Meta, que tal. Veo que pasaste estos días por la página. El programador Usb recién sale y hay que probarlo, espero que en algún momento lo armes.

Contestando a tu pregunta, te explico, el programador USB es una unidad independiente, por una sencilla razón: si utilizas un JDM o TE20 no podés hacer uso del USB y si armás el programador USB, dificilmente vuelvas al puerto serial.

 La foto es del prototipo del programador USB que estuve utilizando para las pruebas.

No tengo problema en que hagas un manual.

Saludos.-


----------



## WillyP (Oct 28, 2008)

> Hola...bueno el programador suena prometedor!...pero mi inquietud pasa por lo siguiente....el pin 5 (gnd) del puerto serie es = al que se utiliza en la salida ICSP "masa" ?....osea la tierra del puerto va conectada con las tierras de los componentes y de la salida ICSP ?........Muchas gracias de antemano



No, el pin Gnd del puerto serie se toma como positivo, la masa o negativo de la salida ICSP es la conexión entre D1, D2, Z1, EL1, EL2. (fijate el simbolo común de masa de todos estos componentes y el de la salida ICSP). Este esquema es el clásico programador JDM, trabaja de esta forma aprovechando las tensiones del puerto serie que son generalmente de +9v 0  -9v.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 28, 2008)

WillyP: Exelente trabajo el que has realizado, y además argentino. La verdad te felicito !


----------



## Meta (Oct 28, 2008)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> WillyP: Exelente trabajo el que has realizado, y además argentino. La verdad te felicito !



La verdad es que si. También se merece extenderlo así que el que tenga blog, foro o web personal que ponga su enlace de su web. Al menos yo, lo apoyo.

Lo que decía arriba. Me refiero seleccionar el JDM o USB como hace WinPic800 y ic-prog en la configuración del HardWare al seleccionar tipos de grabador y en cada uno de ellos tienen unos 20.

Ahora como lo veas.

Saludo y buen trabajo.


----------



## WillyP (Oct 29, 2008)

> Exelente trabajo el que has realizado, y además argentino. La verdad te felicito !



Gracias, todo el desarrollo está hecho desde 0, con esto quiero decir que no es "clon" de ningún programador USB. paulatinamente voy a ir agregando más micros. 





> Me refiero seleccionar el JDM o USB como hace WinPic800 y ic-prog en la configuración del HardWare al seleccionar tipos de grabador y en cada uno de ellos tienen unos 20.



Lo voy a tener presente, lo mismo con la tabla ascii.

Saludos, nos vemos. Willy.-


----------



## Quique (May 16, 2009)

Hola. Yo estoy trabajando con el PIC 12F675 y tengo un programador JDM. El problema es que con la notebook no lo puedo programar. Leí por ahí que es porque al puerto "no le da" la corriente necesaria y hay que usar un programador con fuente externa. Ahora la pregunta es: como le puedo agregar la fuente al JDM? O que otro programador me pueden recomendar para usar esta micro en la notebook?
Gracias mil.


----------



## Ricardo.Ojeda (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola.
Quiero montar el TE20 para programar el 16F876 y quiero usar el de esta web:
http://www.información-ab.uclm.es/labelec/solar/grabacion/marco6.htm#t20se
(http://www.información-ab.uclm.es/labelec/solar/grabacion/imagenes/te20fotolitos.jpg)
Mis preguntas son:
1-Con este esquema no se necesita MAX232, ¿no?
2-El cable de conexion DB9 entre el grabador y el PC, ¿tiene que ser cable de modem nulo (el cruzado)? ¿o tiene que ser normal?
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## sisifo (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola, lo siento, la pregunta sera muy tonta pero no me aclaro, a ver si me puede alguien echar una mano, tengo un programador JDM, que conecto mediante puerto DB9 pero voy a necesitar prograarlo desde mi ordenador portatil, problema 1: no tengo puerto serie, solucion 1: me hago un programador usb, el Pickit2, problema 2: tengo 5 pines conectados a mi puerto DB9 y en el esquema que tengo de los pines ICSP hay 6 pines conectados. Saque el esquema del Pickit2 en   "sergiols.blogspot.com"  ¿alguien me puede decir como conecto mi programador al puerto ICSP del Pickit2?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## matssgd (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola WillyP, yo tambien tengo un programador JDM y me esta dando bastantes problemas con errores al grabar... estaba pensando que podria ser algun problema tambien con el WinPic800 ya que cada tanto, al cambiarle una configuracion del hardware, save andar bien... pero luego siguen saltando errores de escritura y/o lectura... debido a esto quería probar tu Software para el JDM (y en un futuro armar el prog. USB) pero no he encontrado el que indicabas al principo del "tema en el foro"... solo el del programador USB (al cual lo veo muy interezante  )... el problema es que me hace falta el del JDM jaja... muchas gracias por la información anterior... suerte con todoo


----------



## BKAR (Nov 15, 2011)

prueba el programa ic-program..
bueno a la gente que usa programadores via serial (icsp)por puerto serie
alguien tiene algun articulo que podria compartir, que explique detalladamente ese protocolo?
o es no es otra cosa que el mismo serial con niveles de tensiones diferentes?
mi idea es poder interpretar todo eso para asi poder plantear un programador USB "hibrido" 
con uno de esos convertidores usb-serial comerciales pero estos solo trabajan en niveles TTL
gracias


----------

